# I wish we had CCO over here!



## Nakshidil1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Honestly, being back in the UK I feel so hard done by. What you pay in dollars, I pay in pounds(and then some. My sales tax on top of our outrageous prices are 20%) I miss the CCO's so much! I used to go to my local outlet practically every week and buy at least one thing! Love those stores!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Hun I know how you feel  Are you in the uk  I am I have sent you a pm x


----------

